
System76 Oryx Pro review: Linux in a laptop has never been better - Jaruzel
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/11/system76-oryx-pro-review-linux-laptop/
======
pawadu
32 to 64 GB of RAM and up to 9TB disks sounds pretty great... But out of
curiosity, when would you ever need that much on the go?

